# its a never ending low.



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

I am still about 5/8 of an inch off the ground. and i dont plan to stop unless i lay frame on 19s!
Free feel to edit these pic if its worth it!







enjoy. 


























































































_Modified by MalakaiTran at 11:02 AM 5-2-2009_


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

*Re: its a never ending low. (MalakaiTran)*

do work andy!







looks soo good


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

wow, for the longest time i was thinking 19's on a bagged mkiv would be too big but I am completely convinced now.


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Stan Marsh)*

haha there are plenty of cars out there on 19s me, capita ^, jeff! come on do it!


----------



## VDUBgirl. (May 14, 2008)

*Re: its a never ending low. (MalakaiTran)*















http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## StevenHenriksen (Feb 13, 2009)

looks dope mang


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MalakaiTran)*

Love it man! Looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*

Wow... looks sick. Headliner is crazy. Did you do it yourself or did you have it done?


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Jesster)*

get lowerr, tuck mad rim


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: its a never ending low. (MalakaiTran)*

damn andy, looks sooooo damn food.


----------



## Matty Much (Nov 23, 2008)

Looks so Dope!!! do u have acutall bags bags....or are they strut bags also is the frame notched ...i would like to know what your setup is....... once again great work!! keep it UP!


_Modified by mmm222 at 2:27 PM 4-25-2009_


----------



## .Mark. (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: (mmm222)*

so legit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moba6 (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Jesster)*

fell in love with this thing ever since I saw it at the huntington meet. Proper.


----------



## lcurtisl (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (moba6)*

looking proper sir.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: its a never ending low. (MalakaiTran)*

Fuh-king money dude


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *MalakaiTran* »_haha there are plenty of cars out there on 19s me, capita ^, jeff! come on do it!



well see there are 2 problems with your statement.
1. Jeff's is an R32, he doesnt have the rear wheel traveling forward which is something i was worried about.
2. and Capita, well you rarely find photos of his car with airride and 19's installed... let alone fully assembled








quick question what fabric did you use for the headliner and false floor? is that pleather or something?


_Modified by Stan Marsh at 7:58 PM 4-25-2009_


----------



## urNOTready! (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: its a never ending low. (MalakaiTran)*

WOW car looks amazing.... Where can I get that upper sway bar, the one that attaches from the rear seat belt mounts? Thanks in advance. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Stan Marsh)*

Looking awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Stan Marsh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stan Marsh* »_

2. and Capita, well you rarely find photos of his car with airride and 19's installed... let alone fully assembled








]

its all photoshopped


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *CAPiTA* »_
its all photoshopped 



I knew it....


----------



## mbg_euros (Feb 14, 2008)

*FV-QR*

so dope


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Jesster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jesster* »_Wow... looks sick. Headliner is crazy. Did you do it yourself or did you have it done?

I did it myself. i am DIY type of guy









_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_get lowerr, tuck mad rim









You just hold your horses i have something in the works









_Quote, originally posted by *mmm222* »_Looks so Dope!!! do u have acutall bags bags....or are they strut bags also is the frame notched ...i would like to know what your setup is....... once again great work!! keep it UP!


hmm they are BagYard setup. check em out or hit up [email protected] and tell him andy sent you
the frame notch is very nessary to temp to get low along with all the other fun stuff hold the car up.


Stan Marsh said:


> well see there are 2 problems with your statement.
> 1. Jeff's is an R32, he doesnt have the rear wheel traveling forward which is something i was worried about.
> 2. and Capita, well you rarely find photos of his car with airride and 19's installed... let alone fully assembled
> 
> ...


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (MalakaiTran)*

sick same goal here but on a bug


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

Real Nice Work


----------



## 85vrcoupe (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: its a never ending low. (MalakaiTran)*

big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif makes me wanna get my ass in gear and do work...


----------



## windsorvr (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: its a never ending low. (85vrcoupe)*

holy chit that looks good


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: its a never ending low. (windsorvr)*

it looks clean, but i do wanna see the lip on the ground which should put the subframe/control arms on the floor... 
keep it up Andy


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: its a never ending low. (Santi)*

give me about a month and it will happen







haha


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: its a never ending low. (MalakaiTran)*

alright!!


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Damn andy


----------



## Matt Crooke (May 10, 2001)

*Re: its a never ending low. (MalakaiTran)*

Andy makes my http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif happy...
-Matt


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: its a never ending low. (85vrcoupe)*

Damm this sh*t is never gonna end did some more work and this is my out come...


----------



## ChrisTheBlackGuy (Nov 16, 2008)

proper!


----------



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

looking really good. hope to see this car at some shows this year. pics of the evo in the back???


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: its a never ending low. (MalakaiTran)*

dude, it just looks insane....i have been toying with the idea of going with 19's after im on air....and you just sealed the deal. Now i just need to get the funds together, lol.


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

*Re: its a never ending low. (Boosted20th2886)*

19s are where its at! fronts are so close andy! looks amazing!


----------



## dubverein789 (Sep 30, 2006)

*Re: its a never ending low. (CAPiTA)*

looks great. Your car is inspiration. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: its a never ending low. (dubverein789)*

so sick cant wait for my bug on 19s to lay sub frame


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (charlie hayes)*

ill be at a few shows but not to big on them. no pics of the evo its just a stock EVO 9 Special Ed. 

_Quote, originally posted by *charlie hayes* »_looking really good. hope to see this car at some shows this year. pics of the evo in the back???


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: its a never ending low. (Boosted20th2886)*

DO IT 19s is the way to go! 18s are so played. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Boosted20th2886* »_dude, it just looks insane....i have been toying with the idea of going with 19's after im on air....and you just sealed the deal. Now i just need to get the funds together, lol.


----------



## 85vrcoupe (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: its a never ending low. (MalakaiTran)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MalakaiTran* »_









if I may ask, what is holding you up at this point? are the struts maxed out or something else holding you up?


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: its a never ending low. (85vrcoupe)*

either the struts are maxed out or the tire is on the frame/pinchwelds( and yes they are smashed flat.


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: its a never ending low. (MalakaiTran)*

Some rollers.
NOTE: this is not me in the car and this is not my normal ride height. i am taking the rolling shots.


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

love your car. stance looks sick. that last little bit would putit over the top. good work.


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (PIFF)*

thanks vinny! i just did more work to the car and found out the struts are bottomed out! AHH fack my life...


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

cant squeeze that little bit out of the bushing/bearing combo?
i have no experiance with 19s on mk4s but have you checked the rail? i wonder if the tires on that yet.


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (PIFF)*

I am thinking about cutting the bushing.. or cutting the mounting tab so i can push the strut threw the spindle as close as i can to the cv boot giving me more travel... its not on the rails i checked. they are already flatten out


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (MalakaiTran)*

car is on point









just out of curiosity how safe is it cutting the mounting tab off the strut?


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

do it up man. shouldnt be hard to slam the strut in a hair more into the knuckle and trim a **** hair off the bushing.
i know you flattened it out, but now sitting on the actually body?figure itd be worth to check that before the hassle of trying to make it lower, if it physically cant.


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (awd805)*

i cut my tabs on the OEM struts just make sure you check the CV boot. push the strut threw untill you as close to the cv boot as possible and tighten the nut back up. i got as least 1/4 - 3/8ths of an inch out of that

_Quote, originally posted by *awd805* »_car is on point









just out of curiosity how safe is it cutting the mounting tab off the strut?


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (MalakaiTran)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MalakaiTran* »_i cut my tabs on the OEM struts just make sure you check the CV boot. push the strut threw untill you as close to the cv boot as possible and tighten the nut back up. i got as least 1/4 - 3/8ths of an inch out of that

makes sense im guessing as long as you make sure its tight there isnt really a chance of slipping down


----------



## 85vrcoupe (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: (MalakaiTran)*

what size tires are you running? just curious how much work i have ahead of me


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (awd805)*

yeah after you take out the spreader tool the strut is pertty good in there just impact it in and you should be golden 
tires are 215/35/19s dunlops DZ 101


----------



## 85vrcoupe (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: (MalakaiTran)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MalakaiTran* »_
tires are 215/35/19s dunlops DZ 101

i gotta get rid off my mkv sized tires before buying adapters then....
my tires are a 1/2 taller and when in search of the ultimate low, that's quite a bit


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (85vrcoupe)*

so you put the struts further into the knuckles, are you laying frame or is something still hitting?


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (Swoops)*

when i put the strut farther into the spindle i should be able to lay frame completely. unlesss my tires is hitting the frame where the pinch welds are


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (MalakaiTran)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MalakaiTran* »_when i put the strut farther into the spindle i should be able to lay frame completely. unlesss my tires is hitting the frame where the pinch welds are 

if they're bent than i dont see that being a issue to be honest. Put that strut into the knuckle more, it definitely helps! Im waiting for the updates. get to work


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (Pizza Pig)*

F*CK! i just trim the tabs and push the struts in 5mm. and found out that thats not it... the wheel is hitting the flaten out pinch welds.... GREAT!!! all that work for noting!


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: (MalakaiTran)*

Nice man


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (durteeclean)*

looks sick Andy!! 

_Quote, originally posted by *Boosted20th2886* »_dude, it just looks insane....i have been toying with the idea of going with 19's after im on air....and you just sealed the deal. Now i just need to get the funds together, lol.


if you go 19s i want your wheels...


----------



## Euro Hooligan (Nov 15, 2006)

*FV-QR*

dope! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Jetta11kid (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Euro Hooligan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Euro Hooligan* »_dope! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif

x2


----------



## Murphy (Jul 27, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Jetta11kid)*

wow looks damn good on those 19's


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_looks sick Andy!! 
if you go 19s i want your wheels... 

lol, if i get new wheels it will be in addition to these.








Well atleast it was worth a shot getting it lower, now you can notch the upper rails.


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (Boosted20th2886)*

Quick question, what are the specs on the wheels?


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (Boosted20th2886)*

haha man i love the tracers! we should trade for a weekend lolz
Upper rail are gonna be trimmed off soon. when i get some more time
wheels specs are 19x8.5et 25 all around no spacers or anything besides -3 camber shims in the rear


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

3 shims in the rear andy!?
jeeeeebus.


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

haha make that 4 bro! three -1 camber shims and one .5 toe shim to correct everything in the rear







the love of rim tucking









_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_3 shims in the rear andy!?
jeeeeebus.


----------



## thisonefoo (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: (MalakaiTran)*

Hey Andy.. your car has a special place in my heart. I've known you for days homie, but your damn hotness > you, homie.


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (thisonefoo)*

yo john long time no talk! comeon and joing the band wagon and get bags too


----------



## everlasting gobstopper (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: (MalakaiTran)*

bags are gay








mk4s in general suck


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (everlasting gobstopper)*

Bags are for **** unless your tucking 19s!!!


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (MalakaiTran)*

Correction: f*ags


----------



## beyond belief (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubfiend (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: its a never ending low. (MalakaiTran)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MalakaiTran* »_either the struts are maxed out or the tire is on the frame/pinchwelds( and yes they are smashed flat. 

time to notch the upper frame









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: its a never ending low. (vdubfiend)*

haha its gonna look like i have too !!!


----------



## thisonefoo (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: its a never ending low. (MalakaiTran)*

So when you gonna do it then?! Do work sonnn!!


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: its a never ending low. (thisonefoo)*

did some work and cant really tell whats holding me up anymore.... i think its my tire on the inner fender well(the back side of the engine bay)....more work to come...


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: its a never ending low. (MalakaiTran)*

Back from the dead and a little teaser of how to get low if you can find it in the first 2 pix


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

where the control arms attach to the subframe its bent upwards








time to clean that underbody of all that grime from CV boots grease , or oil leaks








mine's the same


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*

haha wrong, but that will help of someone is laying frame and wants alittle extra drop! lolz 
I break too many CV boots to even worry about cleaning it because after i fix it another on breaks lolz! the love of MK4


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (MalakaiTran)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MalakaiTran* »_haha wrong, but that will help of someone is laying frame and wants alittle extra drop! lolz 
I break too many CV boots to even worry about cleaning it because after i fix it another on breaks lolz! the love of MK4









then it ssomething with the dogbone... 
I have 3 out 4 boots ripped.. If i replace them they are gonna break again, so they are staying as is.. hte rubber still there, idk how... 
I have 6 speed stuff so its stronger than 5speed. 
(urs its a 337 so u should be ok)


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*

not the dog bone either. i think i ripped about 8-9 boots. since i own my car.. i think our 6spd axle are stronger but not the boots itself.


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (MalakaiTran)*

nice work andy


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (CAPiTA)*

Then i give up.. 
Boots are the same, but axles are stronger, therefore if boots rip, they'll take mroe of a beating.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubfiend (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: its a never ending low. (MalakaiTran)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MalakaiTran* »_ i think its my tire on the inner fender well(the back side of the engine bay)....more work to come...

that is where im at.. time for me to put the 16s back on...
Car looks good man


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: its a never ending low. (vdubfiend)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubfiend* »_
that is where im at.. time for me to put the 16s back on...
Car looks good man









nooo keep the 17s







best wheels EVER.


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*

thanks winslow your car done yet? haha my guess is you forgot about your car again haha
santi maybe this will help


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*

thanks winslow your car done yet? haha my guess is you forgot about your car again haha
santi maybe this will help








This is on 18s(marks car) sorry mark! haha








This is on 19s (my car)


----------



## rain724 (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: its a never ending low. (Boosted20th2886)*


----------



## DubuTeaEff (May 6, 2009)

Sent you a pm with a couple questions. thanks. and I love this damn car!


----------



## the.good.gli (May 5, 2007)

*Re: (DubuTeaEff)*

looks like dropped spindles or something.


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (the.good.gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the.good.gli* »_looks like dropped spindles or something.

H2Sport?


----------



## jetta PWR (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: (StevenHenriksen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StevenHenriksen* »_looks dope mang

absolutely incredible! what air u riden on?


----------



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I opened this thread & I jizzed in my pants!


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (MalakaiTran)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MalakaiTran* »_
santi maybe this will help








This is on 18s(marks car) sorry mark! haha










no fair that pic was taken the day i put my bags in...want to see the holes i can dig with my subframe now?....control arms dont touch the pavement now they pound it.
i have my subframe done too.....playa


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

haha show me whatcha got mark







but your still on 18s try doing it with 19s player play.


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (Afazz)*

Ding ding. H2sport spindles has been on since jan. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Afazz* »_
H2Sport?


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *MalakaiTran* »_Ding ding. H2sport spindles has been on since jan. 



haha I remembered, but wasnt going to spoil it for you andy


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

aww your too kinds









_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
haha I remembered, but wasnt going to spoil it for you andy








 
heres something eles i made for my struts


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MalakaiTran)*

dude those are ****ing sick


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

boom. this looks terrific.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MalakaiTran)*

H2 spindles.. HA! 
I was looking for modified stuff, not aftermarket.. They make a big difference? 
BTW i might need some of those plates andy







i'll elt you know
I have yet to test the other ones you made for me..


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (the.good.gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the.good.gli* »_looks like dropped spindles or something.

Good eye! Now I see it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Love that wheel tuck. Laying frame on 19s.


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

haha correct h2 spindles are dream makers tie rods are un touched so i only have 1 notch pass side axle.







suckers at drive height my control arms and tie rods are parallel with the ground so no bump steer or anything 

_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_H2 spindles.. HA! 
I was looking for modified stuff, not aftermarket.. They make a big difference? 
BTW i might need some of those plates andy







i'll elt you know
I have yet to test the other ones you made for me..


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MalakaiTran)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MalakaiTran* »_haha correct h2 spindles are dream makers tie rods are un touched so i only have 1 notch pass side axle.







suckers at drive height my control arms and tie rods are parallel with the ground so no bump steer or anything 


if they werent $400+ it'd be worth it!


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

Nice! I was hoping somebody would finally try these http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: (MalakaiTran)*

Andy,
I still have all your stuff sitting here...







Hit me up!


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

haha i know you do, just waiting on my great plates so i can come pick em all up at once.


----------



## Static-- (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
if they werent $400+ it'd be worth it! 

you mean $700+ right


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Static--)*

haha not if you get on a group buy







lolz


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MalakaiTran)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MalakaiTran* »_haha not if you get on a group buy







lolz

there was a group buy on H2sport spindles?
last time i saw them on sale at WF for $560 wish i had the money.
car is looking insane http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
how much for those custom top plates?


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Rat4Life)*

yeah group buy was last year only 10-15% off i forgot lolz still paid a good penny for them tho...
thanks man
Custom top plates not for sale sorry guys

_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_
there was a group buy on H2sport spindles?
last time i saw them on sale at WF for $560 wish i had the money.
car is looking insane http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
how much for those custom top plates?


----------



## Ignapu (Nov 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Are those drop spindles worth the money then Andy? I have a 2.0 and im going to upgrade to 20th brakes and need to get new spindles anyways and just wanted to see some one on air get them to see if they really make a difference.


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Randal Graves)*

oh hell yeah they are worth the money if your gonna get new spindles anyways! tie rods and control arms DO NOT need to be messed with at all. just pass side axle notched. and at a drive height your control arms are parallel to the ground as the should be, and not angled all whacked out on lowered cars.


----------



## SIR ANDROID184 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Then i give up.. 
Boots are the same, but axles are stronger, therefore if boots rip, they'll take mroe of a beating.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I have the same problem of ripping boots all the time even though im static and not as low as most of you get, been doing research on over size boots. The way im thinking is replace the oem boot with another and just get a bigger thicker one that will slide over the oem and strap that one down, im hopping this way they'll last longer then 5k
but either way op's car is sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

intense!


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (MFZERO)*

Not to derail the thread too much, but would it work if you tried moving the inner clamps on the CV boots in toward the axle? I'm not sure if that makes any sense... basically stretching the bellows so the rubber isn't rubbing on itself when they roll over.


----------



## thibz115 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: its a never ending low. (Boosted20th2886)*

Car is SO dopeee everything about it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*








everything about your car


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (craziidubb3r)*

My Car at Dubfest.
My homeboy Matt in the back! haha
















And 1st place(Brown GTI) 3rd place(me...) 2nd Place (Blue R32)


----------



## DubCityVR6 (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MalakaiTran)*

Very nice, def love your car. i cant wait to get my entire kit put together for spring


----------



## Ignapu (Nov 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Your car is hella low! Love it! here are some pics that I took:


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Ignapu)*

Ahh Very nice someone finally got a pix of my car with the right stance. (the fronts beeing lower than the rears. Rim tuckin 19s and laying frame)







was that the time i was in the way of the pictures haha


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

looking real good bro








i wanna tuck rim


----------



## .Mark. (Feb 6, 2006)

*FV-QR*

jesus christ thats dope andy


----------



## Slampig (Jun 20, 2008)

*FV-QR*

so sick


----------



## 1pwn3d.8t (Mar 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Slampig)*

you said edit em. so i took a swing at one off the first page. maybe youll like it. but your car is the secks man.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ub3rN3rd (Feb 3, 2004)

Andy looking amazing....good job the interior looks better than I though


----------



## A.Fine (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: (Ub3rN3rd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ub3rN3rd* »_Andy looking amazing....good job the interior looks better than I though

^ fruitcake
anything new?


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (Ub3rN3rd)*

yo chris i didnt know you moved to AZ. when was this? haha Red looks good with alot of cars


----------



## Mr.Red (May 27, 2007)

*Re: its a never ending low. (MalakaiTran)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: its a never ending low. (DoQ JBLAZE)*

Bump my airbags are for sell!


----------



## clowncar25 (Dec 1, 2007)

great job, i could only dream of my car looking half this good....


----------



## .:3513 (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: (bluegrassturbo02)*

Always looking good bro. What's the specs on your wheels?


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:3513* »_What's the specs on your wheels? 


5x100 19x8.5et25


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (SoloGLI)*

-3 degree camber


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (MalakaiTran)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MalakaiTran* »_My Car at Dubfest.
My homeboy Matt in the back! haha









Haha... Soo good. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
Not much time left to chill homebot... Let's get on that. I've got some good ideas for when you're finally back next year.


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)

This month's Euro Tuner Magazine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (albfelix)*

Bump my Struts are still for sale!! 900 bucks shipped!!!!


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

I know tell me about it! buy em and get you low!!!
i went from coils to bags and now cut springs on stock suspension!!!! damm does the car ride like a*s..


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (MalakaiTran)*

buy buy buy buy my sh*t


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (MalakaiTran)*

800shipped. For bagyards with proper lowering bushing setup and half caps AND leader lines and fitting!!!!


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

Just wanted to let everyone know my air bags have been sold i am i off for training this Friday and then to Afghanistan for 400 days... have fun air ride forums. lolz


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MalakaiTran)*

good luck homie!


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (MalakaiTran)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MalakaiTran* »_ then to Afghanistan for 400 days... 

damn. me neighbor is a translator and has been there since we moved into our house almost 4 years ago...


----------



## lcurtisl (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (a2lowvw)*

Godspeed, Andy. What branch of the military?


----------



## F_your_lies (Oct 2, 2009)

*Re: its a never ending low. (MalakaiTran)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MalakaiTran* »_
































Your car kills it!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (lcurtisl)*

Thanks to everyone and i am with the Navy sea bees but mobilizing with the army...
hope you like my bagyard Curtis enojy them and ill be back next year.


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

good luck and be safe!
love the car man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: (DFdub Vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DFdub Vdub* »_good luck and be safe!
love the car man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

